

TimeGT Task Management GTD App Review @ ArcticStartup - AhtiK
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2009/11/26/timegt-is-all-about-getting-things-done/

======
AhtiK
It's my little startup trying to make a difference :)

~~~
DenisM
How is the $5 subscription working out for you? A lot of people signed up yet?

~~~
AhtiK
TimeGT has been live for about one week now and paying subscription is
something user probably wants after spending some time with TimeGT. So it's
probably too early to say anything about viability.

As of today we have more than 150 signed up users and we are super excited
about that!

------
soopagan
I like that with TimeGT I can easily organize my projects how I want. It's
like the software adapts to me, instead of me adapting to rigid rules.

